# 'poly bags'/'plastic bags' - are they necessary?



## booens (Aug 8, 2007)

i've read a lot about people packaging thier shirts in 'poly bags' or 'plastic bags' before putting them in the shipping item (box or envelope).
is this necessary?
is it expensive?
i've read that it makes the presentation nicer.
are there any other advantages?
and/or does anyone have reasons not to use them?
any info is great.
thanx!


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I think it makes the presentation nicer and more professional. Some of our customers actually require we put them in bags, get monotonous though!!


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

i think its so unnecessarily wasteful. it generates so much garbage. most people wont even break down a box to recycle it, let alone recycle a bag (if it is even recyclable in your area (probably not))

plus its just more to unpack, more to do, more to buy, more money going out the window! 

i would steer clear.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

booens said:


> i've read a lot about people packaging thier shirts in 'poly bags' or 'plastic bags' before putting them in the shipping item (box or envelope).
> is this necessary?
> is it expensive?
> i've read that it makes the presentation nicer.
> ...


I do it for utilitarian reasons ... to keep the shirt folded, clean, and nice-looking. I've seen what a shirt looks like that goes all the way to Australia and back and it's not pretty. When it was returned to me it was all balled up in the corner of the bag and had a stain on it thanks to the P.O. It couldn't even be re-sold.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Its pretty cheap, get 1 mil polly bags from uline.com

maybe $30 for a 1000 bags


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

I think that for the price it is a fince little touch. it shows that you thought about the things other than the shirt itself. I dont think anyone would mind having to open the bag like zagadka said. I know i would not get pissed over over another bag. plus depending on how you ship it it can offer another layer of protection. like if the package gets left at someone door step abd it startts to rain. it adds that extra protection.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I feel bagging the finished product adds a level of quality to the finished product. After all people pay good money and want to feel good about their product they receive. ...... JB


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

booens said:


> i've read a lot about people packaging thier shirts in 'poly bags' or 'plastic bags' before putting them in the shipping item (box or envelope).
> is this necessary?
> is it expensive?
> i've read that it makes the presentation nicer.
> ...


Necessary, no. I got a couple of shirts from Cafe press and they were rolled and held together with a piece of tape. I've also gotten shirts just put into a manilla envelope.
Expensive, no. The initial purchase amount could be a little more than you might want to pay, but usually it won't be more than 30-40 cents per bag, maybe less. If you want them printed with your logo it will cost you more.
Nicer, definitely. The more times the customer is impressed, the better. Also, several lines use as many different ways as possible to get their logos in view of the customers and the poly bag may be the one your customers remember. You just never know.
The only reason that I can think of not to use them is that plastic isn't great for the environment, other than that and how much money you have, I don't see a reason not to use them.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

BareApparel said:


> Its pretty cheap, get 1 mil polly bags from uline.com
> 
> maybe $30 for a 1000 bags


 
Wow! That is less than a penny a bag (0.03 cents each). At that rate, I would like to compare it to my supplier. Please provide a link if you will, thanks alot.


I use them, and only the poly bag. I use the right size for the order, the poly bag itself holds the shirt neatly folded due to no wiggle room.

I use them because:
1. Lightweight = cheaper to mail/postage.
2. Waterproof/resistant during normal transit. I seal the flaps with packing tape to close the gap.
3. They are very very tough, I cannot poke a hole or tear it apart when trying to do so.
4. They accept pre-glued shipping labels very well, less work for me.
5. Cost effective. I am getting 9x12" bags for about 9 cents each. I try to stay under 13 cents even for the largest bags I buy, which are probably 24x30?. Don't hold me to that, but their big...

Good luck to ya!!


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

12 x 15" 1 Mil Poly Bags S-6310 - Uline

You can look at this link for other sizes. 

Uline 1 Mil Poly Bags - Uline

The 9"x12" 1 mil poly bags at uline are $20 per 1000 which is .02 cents each.

They will also at check out let you do a NET30 terms if you have a business and EIN #.

Good Luck.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, BA. I went quickly to the link, thanks so much for it, but we're (sadly) talking about different kinds of poly bags. Now I realize the bag you posted may be the type of poly bag the OP is referring to. Thanks again for the link.

Otherwise, for anyone looking for a 'mailing' poly bag, this is the polybag I had in mind and use. I'm so used to these that this is what I automatically think of when I hear the term 'polybag'.

I just use these to mail in:
200 - 9x12 WHITE POLY MAILERS ENVELOPES BAGS 9 x 12 - eBay (item 120112161746 end time Apr-16-08 12:56:09 PDT)

This works out to 0.11 cents total per bag - when you add the cost of the bags plus the shipping and divide it by the 200 bags. So that's 11 cents total cost (with shipping). But to get even lower prices, I arrange my orders to repurchase different sizes at the same time, or buy 2 orders of the 9x12 (shipping on the first set of 200 is 6.95 and on the second set it's only 3.00, so shipping is $9.95 for a total of 400 bags.) 

I also tell them I'm a past customer and want a nice discount, and the discounts get better once you do that. If anyone ever need a poly bag for shipping, these are great and cost effective...

Thanks again, best regards.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

ok, the poly mailers..

Here you go.

Poly Mailers - Uline


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I use poly bags on all my clothing. Makes it look more professional and most of all keeps them clean for dust, pet hair and other things floating around. Doesn't really cost anything just takes a little time to put them in all the bags label the bags tape the bags and they take up a little more room in shipping. We'll worth it though.

Tom


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

With everything going green, has anyone seen any packaging that is more environmentally friendly. That may also go a long way with a customer. I guess you could use bags made with recycled plastic.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Bio-based Tater Ware T-Shirt Bag™ - Green, Earth Friendly & made from Potatoes

Check this out. T-shirt bags made from potatoes.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

All my inventory is on hangers. I can hang 500 garments in an an area 9 ft high by 42 inches wide. I can see, feel, touch, count every piece within minutes.

Bagging and using cubby holes is a waste of time and space.

Buy cheap plastic shipping hangers and convert your storage to hanging garments...and forget bagging.

If you have accounts who order large quantities, just ship on the hangers. You should be able to buy them for less than .05 each.

If you have to apply hand tags, you just do it to each garment, as it hangs, piece of cake.

If you set a hanging system up properly, you can stage you oders in a very organized manner. Counting hanging garments can be done in a flash.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Shipping 1 shirt on a hanger doesn't seem to practical...

Also, for saving space, a folded shirt saves much more space than a shirt on a hanger, and is just as easy to count.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Swingin'. Here's what I said:

_ "If you have accounts who order *large* quantities, just ship on the hangers."

_So, what is the relevance of your statement regarding one item?

Do the geometry. You can not take an area of 9 feet high by 42 inches wide, divide it into cubby holes and stack t shirts in an organized manner and inventory 500 shirts by size and color. You will have way too much unused space. Then try to do a quick inventory counting those shirts in cubby holes versus shirts-in-your-face, on hangers.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry, missed that part about the large orders.

But, I don't have to do the geometry, you see. Because I've got more than 500 shirts already tagged and polybagged in a smaller space than that by size, color, and design.

It's just a bookcase that has 5 shelves. We get 6 rows of shirts across per shelf with each stack having 25 shirts.

That's 150 shirts per shelf, times 5 shelves is 750 shirts. All sorted and ready to go out the door.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I myself store my shirts in large plastic containers that are closed to keep odors, moisture and dust out of my garments, and like greg after they are printed the are folded and put into clear bags for storage again to keep them nice and fresh.

I think keeping shirts on hangers after awhile you are going to get odors, moisture, lint and dust on your shirts, plus the stretching in the shoulders from hanging. I myself keep these things in mind and want my customer getting the nicest, cleanest garment possible. That is just my opinion though  and I beleive I get the clearbags for less than what hangers would cost, its amazing how many nicely folded packages shirts will fit into one small space.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Parkwood said:


> All my inventory is on hangers. I can hang 500 garments in an an area 9 ft high by 42 inches wide. I can see, feel, touch, count every piece within minutes.
> 
> Bagging and using cubby holes is a waste of time and space.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't a bunch of metal hangars also add more weight to the package, thus, costing more in shipping?


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

gmille39 said:


> Wouldn't a bunch of metal hangars also add more weight to the package, thus, costing more in shipping?


_" Buy cheap *plastic* shipping hangers and convert your storage to hanging garments"

_It's been years since I plastic bagged every thing and although most people still do that, using hangers is way easier. I have an area where the picked items are hung for each order by size and color and can be double checked and counted by the hanger in seconds. I can take a full physical inventory of almost a 1000 garments by style, size and color in 3-4 minutes.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

I got some BAPE product over here that came with a resealable bag, also some Ed Hardy flip flops recently. I asked a friend that runs a company here if she could get me some with my Logo and she gave me a quote for 40c a pc but I had to make 3000pcs. I am all for attention to detail and showcasing but it meant that I had to shell out $1200 U.S. at a time when I can`t afford such luxuries. If my biz was rolling I wouldn`t hesitate to show some shine. As for the green side of things, I still have the bags from BAPE/Ed hardy and I think people will find a use for them as they look great with a print on them. DUST.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I was just ordering the clearbags last night from clearbags.com and they now have one that is biodegradable. I have to say thanks to this thread it reminded me I needed to order more bags hehe


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I say whatever works for the individual is the best organization/inventory system. In the past sometimes, when I've taken over for someone else in a job position, I've had to revamp filing/organizing systems because what worked for the past employee didn't flow for me... alot of us are just different that way... Lol, and with that, I add, I have some stock on hanger inventory, and some stock on shelf inventory, so I use both systems.... and Sunny is right, if the stuff on the hangers doesn't move fast enough, there are hanger shapes in the shoulders, and there is the risk of dust. The fastest moving shirts are on hangers for me.... have a nice weekend all..


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Luckily I don't have any inventory. I order shirts on a job by job basis. If I did, they would probably stay in the box they were shipped in until I printed them. When I ship, I package them individually in plastic. At least until I come up with a more unique, eyecatching way of packaging.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

The risk of Dust! I love it, my brand is called Dust and I have a shirt with an all over print called `covered in Dust` In Hong Kong I see a lot of funky stores that have this protective hanger sleeve over the whole shirt that stops it getting stains and marks from people constantly flicking through them. I asked where to get them and was told of the name of the place in HK but I don`t know exactly where that is, I must chase that up. DUST


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

DUSTINDUSTRIES said:


> ...protective hanger sleeve over the whole shirt that stops it getting stains and marks from people constantly flicking through them.


I would like more info on this product also.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

On my next trip to HK which will be in 2 weeks at the max I will get a solid lead on these protective sleeves. There are a bunch of fashion stores in this one underground section and almost all the stores there have them. I have seen some Japanese t-shirts there for $200 or more and a lot of BAPE so no wonder they protect them. I tried looking on ebay today or even Google but couldn`t find anything, maybe they have a particular name that I am unaware of, I will keep you posted. DUST


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

You might try California Supply for those protective sleeves. They are a major supplier to So Cal's garment businesses. And usually the low price supplier too. They don't publish prices but when you call you can negotiate.
California Supply Products: Apparel Janitorial Industrial Office Supplies


----------



## kyznet (Oct 24, 2007)

Because I'm just starting out, I'm wrapping my shirts in brown paper at the moment. Sends an environmental message, and I put a couple of cool drawings on it as well and the customers seem to like it.

Would love to know if uline would post to Australia though?


----------



## briosailwear (Apr 27, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Wow! That is less than a penny a bag (0.03 cents each). At that rate, I would like to compare it to my supplier. Please provide a link if you will, thanks alot.


 
Um, $30 / 1000 = 3 cents per bag, not .03 cents.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

DUSTINDUSTRIES said:


> On my next trip to HK which will be in 2 weeks at the max I will get a solid lead on these protective sleeves. There are a bunch of fashion stores in this one underground section and almost all the stores there have them. I have seen some Japanese t-shirts there for $200 or more and a lot of BAPE so no wonder they protect them. I tried looking on ebay today or even Google but couldn`t find anything, maybe they have a particular name that I am unaware of, I will keep you posted. DUST


Google "shirt condom" and see if that works.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

kyznet said:


> Because I'm just starting out, I'm wrapping my shirts in brown paper at the moment. Sends an environmental message, and I put a couple of cool drawings on it as well and the customers seem to like it.
> 
> Would love to know if uline would post to Australia though?


I believe they ship pretty much anywhere UPS goes.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

briosailwear said:


> Um, $30 / 1000 = 3 cents per bag, not .03 cents.


Actually, 3 cents and .03 are the same. .3 would be 30 cents. Take $30.00 and divide by 1000 and you get .03.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

booens said:


> i've read a lot about people packaging thier shirts in 'poly bags' or 'plastic bags' before putting them in the shipping item (box or envelope).
> is this necessary?
> is it expensive?
> i've read that it makes the presentation nicer.
> ...


 
I do it to make it look nice and keeps shirt dry and clean. Makes it look better to customer and I can put promo items in with it like coupons or flyers.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

briosailwear said:


> Um, $30 / 1000 = 3 cents per bag, not .03 cents.


 
Lol ,_ that's what I said_... ".03" = 3 cents.. 

This is one dollar and three cents > 1.03.

Take away the dollar, you are left with .03 (three cents).



It's this part you have an issue with:


girlzndollz said:


> Wow! That is less than a penny a bag


In which case you are correct, I misspoke, even tho the math was correct... and I think you are seeing it the same way I did that day, by telling me it's 3 cents, not .03 cents... we both need to focus on our decimal places... 
sorry to be confusing.. have a nice day...


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

No, I don't think they are necessary, just an added touch letting your customer know that their purchase was important enough to go the extra step. I buy from clearbags.com too and have for years with excellent service.

To keep marketing alive and well for me, I put a label on the bag with the shirt description, size and my website. 

Lots of extra steps for me, but I'm new and have the time to do this (FOR NOW)...


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Rusty44 said:


> No, I don't think they are necessary, just an added touch letting your customer know that their purchase was important enough to go the extra step. I buy from clearbags.com too and have for years with excellent service.
> 
> To keep marketing alive and well for me, I put a label on the bag with the shirt description, size and my website.
> 
> Lots of extra steps for me, but I'm new and have the time to do this (FOR NOW)...


I believe in child labor, when it's your own children. I bouth a flip/fold thing so my 8 and 10 year old daughters can fold the shirts, then put them in the bags. This way they can earn money to buy more Webkinz and overpriced clothes from Justice. 
I do want to go another step and print some 1 or 2 inch paper bands with my logo and web site on and then wrap them around the shirt.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

gmille39 said:


> Google "shirt condom" and see if that works.


Funny but no luck, I just get a bunch of images for shirts with condom designs or website that sell condom related t-shirts.


----------



## petek21 (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where or how to get custom poly mailers made with my company logo on them? Much like the poly mailers that American Apparel ships small order in.


Thank you.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> Actually, 3 cents and .03 are the same. .3 would be 30 cents. Take $30.00 and divide by 1000 and you get .03.


3 cents and .03 MAY be the same, but only if you specify .03 of what WHAT. 

This is a syntax problem... 

The original poster typed .03 *cents*, but actually meant .03 *dollars*. 

Everyone with a capacity for logical thought would agree that $.03 and .03¢ are NOT even close to the same number! 

This was famously debated online among Verizon customers...
Verizon advertized a data plan at ".002 cents per kilobyte."
When the bill arrived the customer was charged "$.002 per kilobyte" (this is 100x the advertisd rate) 

Read all about it here:
VerizonMath: Verizon doesn't know Dollars from Cents


----------



## petek21 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow,

This thread has gotten a bit out of hand with the 3 cents per bag ordeal. 

Does anyone else have replies pertaining to the post? I'm still wondering if anyone knows where or how to get custom poly mailers made with my company logo on them? Much like the poly mailers that American Apparel ships small order in.


Thank you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

petek21 said:


> Wow,
> 
> This thread has gotten a bit out of hand with the 3 cents per bag ordeal.


Lol, I agree, and thats my .02 cents.



> Does anyone else have replies pertaining to the post? I'm still wondering if anyone knows where or how to get custom poly mailers made with my company logo on them? Much like the poly mailers that American Apparel ships small order in.
> Thank you.


Heres a link for you to another thread regarding poly bags and custom logos:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t39669.html#post233242


----------



## snipes_84 (May 11, 2008)

i have one little questionlol. we're all screen printers here and those uline 3 mill poly bags accept ink.

so why dont you make a stencil with your logo and silkscreen them on?

you can store the stencil and do like 100 at a time at a cost of like $0.25 no minimums.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

People here do lots of different things within the business, and not everyone has the ability to screen print.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

pegasus69 said:


> I would like more info on this product also.


 I went to HK on Sunday and tried to track down the protective sleeve but no such luck. I saw atleast 20 stores using them and I was given an area address, not the actual store and after wandering around some markets and asking a few more people I was told through translation that the store was closed on Sundays (where ever it was) I have trouble getting any info from locals over there, unless you want to buy something from them. I did see some $200 t-shirts from Japan which still amazes me as people tell me $40 is too much in the US. Anyways the search continues.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

do you find it trouble to fold the shirts and put them into the bags?

What do you use to fold them? By hand or a table?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

EnvyApparel said:


> do you find it trouble to fold the shirts and put them into the bags?
> 
> What do you use to fold them? By hand or a table?


I bought one of those t-shirt folding thingies. It may have been mentioned somewhere in this thread. Since I'm not very good at folding for presentation, I had to get it. It makes a perfect fold every time.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I cannot find those machines anywhere. I think I might try the cardboard solution below.

YouTube - The tee folder machine

I havent been able to master the 2 second fold as of late.

GUBA - How to Fold T-Shirt in 2 Seconds


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EnvyApparel said:


> I cannot find those machines anywhere. I think I might try the cardboard solution below.
> 
> YouTube - The tee folder machine
> 
> ...


It's called a flipfold. It's not hard to find: FlipFOLD – As Seen on TV, Folding Laundry Made Easy


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Rodney said:


> It's called a flipnfold. It's not hard to find: FlipFOLD – As Seen on TV, Folding Laundry Made Easy


Yep, flipfold.

I've got a couple of them, and they are great.

My wife's addicted to it. She goes around the house looking for stuff to fold!


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Please clarify this for me.

Scenario #1: I would put the shirt into a polybag and then put into a mailer.

Scenario #2: I can use just a polybag mailer (I don't need to put a polybag into a polybag mailer right?)

Regarding size, 9 x 12 is a good common size to keep? What's the next size up you keep handy?

I've been searching but can't pin point the answers to my questions. Thanks.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

What I use are resealable clear bags then put those in the polybags. Clearbags.com has a really great price on them.

The next size I have up from 9 x 12 I believe is 11 x 13. You can get a good deal on the polymailers from several sellers on ebay. There are a few listed here on the forums in previous threads. I will try to find a couple of their names and come back and post them here.


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

We First wrap the T-Shirt In Tissue Paper which makes it look great then we put it in a 12X16 2MIL VENTHOLE BAG 1M/CT from ULINE, and then we Ship it in 12X15.5 POLY MAILER Also from Uline, Its lot of work to package the tees but as soon as we get the tees printed we prepackage all of them and then we put them in a warehouse/office so as soon as someone orders we just drop the invoice in and off it goes. Its not to expensive to use those shipping supplies but it is a drawback on the environment so hopefully our customers recycle. We get many compliments for the tissue paper wrapping, its a plus.
If you want to be successful you have to make your packaging look great, and your tees have to be good quality for repeat customers.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a supplier on Ebay that I have used. Threerb: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer

I found their prices to be excellent on "per bag" prices (make sure you add the cost of the bags, plus the price of shipping, then divide by the # of bags for an accurate comparison of total cost of each bag.)

I used to wrap in tissue paper, too, but it got to be way too time consuming for me. While I loved the "extra" touch it gave the packages, it took time away from sales and marketing. 

I learned the fastest and nicest presentation (for me) was to neatly fold the garment(s) so it/they "filled" the shipping poly bag, then "fold" the extra amount of bag to the back of the envelope, to form a tight, snug fit around the shirt. 

Good luck with threerb. If you use them, just double check they are still holding their own in pricing, I haven't ordered in a while. Also, when I became a repeat customer, I asked them for a discount, and they gave one. It was a while ago, so maybe they won't be inclined if sales are up, but it can't hurt. Best wishes.


----------

